

Ask HN: What is your ideal work environment? - jonalmeida

I&#x27;m still trying to find a lifestyle that works for me, so I&#x27;m constantly looking for ideas of how to do this.<p>What do you consider your ideal work environment assuming your company is flexible with your needs. It could even be a work from home (WFH) environment or an in-office one.
======
thelogos
Most of time I just work in my room. I find public places far too distracting.

Plus, I vape like fiend when I code, good luck doing that in starbucks or any
coffee shop.

------
dylanhassinger
Somewhere sunny, mostly quiet, with standing desks and tall chairs. Close to
home so I can take breaks and make healthy food/exercise.

I call it Starbucks

------
helpful
Isolated, quiet, spacious, large desk with plenty of surface area, comfortable
chair, good size monitor, desk lamp for lighting, and complete silence.

